# Posting Question?



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Will putting a cell phone number on the sign encourage a person to ask to hunt? I know of some land that holds lots of deer, but the owner would like to know who is hunting there as he has had bad experiences with rogue idiots (i wont say hunters because that put them in the same class as me). I have worked on him to loosen up a little but he said if he has an experience like before he will NEVER let even me hunt there again.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That would make it very easy to ask for permission to hunt. I know a few ranchers where I hunt and one guy in perticular Kristionson when he signs his no hunting it looks like olirst##son. The only reason I know it was him who signed each one is I watched him sign them all.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

My fear as a landowner would be the crank calls from the jerks that I may have to say no to for one reason or another.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I started putting my number on my signs about 10 years ago, and I get 4-5 calls a week and have never had a problem. The hunters that have called me have never been any thing but polite, even the ones that 
I turn down.


----------

